# Surviving Mars MOD pack



## robez95 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hello Everybody i recently made a rather simple mod for surviving mars which adds a mission sponsor (Robco Incorporated) and a new Commander Profile          ( Robco CEO).  using these will allow you to start with max resources and funding.

This MOD includes

-Max Resources when Starting a New Game
-99 Orbital Probes
-Max Cargo Capacity
-Over 10,000 expendable Rockets
-FREE Rockets
- All Research slots unlocked for research
-100 Starting Drones
- 2 RC Explorers
- 2 RC Rover
- 2 RC Transport

Download LINK: fasttory.  com/3G5F

To install MOD:
go to C:\Users\%user%\AppData\Roaming\Surviving Mars\Mods (where %user% is your username)
Unrar the downloaded RAR file
copy extracted folder to above directory
start game and enable MOD in MOD Manager.


Tags:
MOD
Cheat
table
console
command
surviving Mars
metal
infinite
unlimited
resources


----------



## Kilowatt (Mar 20, 2018)

I wouldn't mind trying this mod mate!...if you could send me link please


----------



## robez95 (Mar 20, 2018)

Kilowatt said:


> I wouldn't mind trying this mod mate!...if you could send me link please


fasttory  .   com/3G5F


----------



## hazza74 (Mar 21, 2018)

Link not working


----------



## robez95 (Mar 21, 2018)

you must take out the spaces in the link for it to work


----------



## hazza74 (Mar 21, 2018)

Yes i tried that mate, AV reported a phishing attempt on that link


----------



## robez95 (Mar 22, 2018)

hazza74 said:


> Yes i tried that mate, AV reported a phishing attempt on that link


Take it or leave it bud.the link works its an add that you tap skip on the top right then it directs you to the download no phishing it will not ask for any personal information or any information at all for that matter. all you need to do is click skip and then it takes you to My Mod download. not sure how else to help you with that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



robez95 said:


> Take it or leave it bud.the link works its an add that you tap skip on the top right then it directs you to the download no phishing it will not ask for any personal information or any information at all for that matter. all you need to do is click skip and then it takes you to My Mod download. not sure how else to help you with that.



plus its not an install-able file at all not like you can get a virus.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Mar 22, 2018)

robez95 said:


> Take it or leave it bud.the link works its an add that you tap skip on the top right then it directs you to the download no phishing it will not ask for any personal information or any information at all for that matter. all you need to do is click skip and then it takes you to My Mod download. not sure how else to help you with that.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


A file doesn't need to be an .exe to be a virus, and the fact that you're telling people there's no way it can contain one is mighty suspicious. Maybe if you gave us the results of a virus-scanning website _and_ changed the link to one without ads where you profit people would be more trusting with downloading a new user's files. There _is_ a reason why new users can't post links.


----------



## robez95 (Mar 22, 2018)

hey man i didn't make the mod to be criticized if you think it is a virus dont download it maybe someone else can confirm its contents from a virus scan or what not. ive already had plenty of people download this file one person freaking out because they think its a virus does not make a difference to me take the safe side and dont download my mod if you are uncomfortable with it. i understand your suspicion and agree. but i put it out for fun and to help others nothing more.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

and as far as i know google scans for viruses for any file with a share URL for public download. including rar and zip files. the file is stored in google drive.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Mar 22, 2018)

robez95 said:


> the file is stored in google drive.


Then actually link to your google drive instead of making people go through ads that send money to your account, if all you care about is "to help others nothing more."


----------



## ThoD (Mar 22, 2018)

Suspicious link, account was made just to post this basically, no decent explanation on the links issue and other red flags all over this thread... The mod could be a working one and all, but this is at least an attempt to make revenue if not phishing or something along those lines. A mod should review this for now.


----------



## robez95 (Mar 22, 2018)

Ok so how do i do antivirus scan so everyone knows its save


----------



## hazza74 (Mar 22, 2018)

robez95 said:


> one person freaking out because they think its a virus /QUOTE]



I wouldn't say i was freaking out but my AV flagged it as a phishing attempt, so any person with a brain would not click through would they???


----------



## Geoffbro (Mar 23, 2018)

Thanks Robez95,

Mod Works fine.


----------



## robez95 (Mar 24, 2018)

Excellent I'm glad someone was able to try it out and confirm it working!


----------



## fridles (Mar 25, 2018)

robez95 said:


> Excellent I'm glad someone was able to try it out and confirm it working!


It works for me at first but then freezes my game after a couple of minutes.  I turned off Auto-save.  I tried to speed up the game to 5x.  I left it sit for a bit.  It still freezes.  Not sure what to do.  Any suggestions?

I really like your mod.  Good job.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



fridles said:


> It works for me at first but then freezes my game after a couple of minutes.  I turned off Auto-save.  I tried to speed up the game to 5x.  I left it sit for a bit.  It still freezes.  Not sure what to do.  Any suggestions?
> 
> I saved the game with the mod then when I landed my ship full of supplies I deactivated the mod and no more freezing.
> 
> I really like your mod.  Good job.


----------



## robez95 (Mar 25, 2018)

So this fixed your issue? And thank you


----------

